# GPUz GTX 295 support?



## OBR (Dec 15, 2008)

When will be support for new dual card? Some info in GPUz missing ...


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 15, 2008)

very soon. if you have a card email me so i can send you a test build


----------



## OBR (Dec 15, 2008)

email sent


----------

